# Anyone fail with a grade 1 (best) embryo on fresh IVF prior to Frozen??



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi lovely gals,

Curious to know who of you have had *fresh IVF with a grade 1 * (the best), *which had failed* even if you had a BFP but then didnt last? I had x1 grade 1, 5 day blastocyst transfer, but unfortunatly had a very early miscarrage straight after BFP. I am now wondering if there will be success with my second go at IVF via frozen as this one didnt work and I thought that frozen was suppossed to be less chance. My frozen embryos are grade 2's also...they only good thing is they will put x2 in me the next go.

Hope someone can help

XXX


----------



## Beth33 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi 
The only time I got a BFP was with a mediocre frozen embryo although unfortunately like you I started bleeding just after and had a very early miscarriage. I think that was bad luck rather than anything to do with the embryo being frozen.
I have had 3 fresh top grade embryos transferred with no luck.
You hear about success with frozen embryos all the time and my Doctor actually thinks it is better to have a FET as your body is in peak condition rather than recovering from ER.
I hope it works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## skyelar (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi, I had a "batch" of 8 embryo's. On fresh transfer the best one was transferred and it was chemical pregnancy, bled day before otd. I then had 2 more tranfers of frozen embryo's bfn. Third fet and bfp! I think the embryologists can only grade embryo's from looking at them and sometimes even if they look great they might be an embryo that just won't work. I believe some embryo's just can't become babies and some can and will, I also think if you have a great lab with up to date technology and research and freezing methods that you have an equal chance whether it is fresh or frozen.
Please stay positive FET can and does work xx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks girls that gives me a bit of hope...if there are any more positive stories out there please feel free to pop them on here the more the better....XX


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi
We had 2 fresh cycles resulting in bfn and had our dd from fet with 2x frozen embryos. Since we have been try for a sibling we have had one fresh bfn, one brief chemical with fet and chemical with fresh again. Really hoping our last frozen blast survives and is the one. I agree that fet is much less stressful on the body and must be a good thing. Think all my children are destined to be frozen first! Funnily enough my daughter hates being hot  good luck. X


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Forgot to say our fresh goes this time have been top grade blasts. X


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

My friend used Donor Eggs and had 5 Blasts. Her Embryologist picked the best one (it was hatching) on the fresh transfer. It was a BFN! 
She then had FET and had another Blast transferred and got a BFP but sadly suffered a MMC discovered at the 12 week scan.
She had another FET with another Blast and just had her 20w scan today and is preggers with a little girl   
Blasts are a great tool for Embryologists but sadly, some of them will still be genetically abnormal. However, if you get frozen blasts you have a really good chance of a BFP but it may just be a case of working your way through them. Good luck xxx


----------



## hfc_blue (May 28, 2011)

I had a failed cycle with a grade 1 embryo from a fresh cycle. Well failed by early miscarriage. I then had frozen with a lower grade embryo and it was successful.  There were articles all over the newspapers in september 2012 following new research that frozen embryos are more likely to produce successful, complication free ivf pregnancies than fresh. It was certainly the case for me!  Good luck - it will happen!! Xxxx


----------

